# Which month's digit dvd has "libre office"???



## mdp (Jun 19, 2014)

Please inform me which month's Digit DVD Contains "Libre Office" Open source office suite software..?


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 7, 2014)

This month's (July 14) has OpenOffice, which is pretty much the big brother of LibreOffice with better plugin support. Install it! And cheers for going open source!


----------

